# Free Steam Engine Community



## wildjlady (Jan 28, 2013)

My fantasy world is a place where steam locomotives live on their own, having adapted themselves to live independently of humans. To create their world (which I plan to cover in a series of posts) I needed to focus on several things. First, the nature of the steam locomotive, which originally was a machine needing constant attention from humans. But I had my locomotives do these vital activities (like feeding, watering and lubrication) either by themselves or from each other.They have to live in a close-knit community, relying on each other for their survival. And, again, my locomotives are unusually intelligent, which allows them to figure out plans to make the most of their world, in the forest in which they reside.
To come: Why do these locomotives seem so human?


----------



## Wanara009 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Low whistle*

I'm quite curious on how you'll envision the behaviour and social structure of these steam locomotives since I also had the idea of self-sufficient sapient mechanical beings. However, instead of steam locomotive, my project features clockwork automata. I want to see how you'll approach the idea of a mechanical sapient being achieving full independence from their creator and perhaps we could compare notes on the subject.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## wordwalker (Jan 28, 2013)

Silly me, I didn't realize "steampunk" was a locomotive hooligan.


----------



## Jabrosky (Jan 28, 2013)

Reminds me of a certain TV show I adored as a five-year-old. I still remember the theme song for that. Anyone know what I mean?


----------



## Ireth (Jan 29, 2013)

Jabrosky said:


> Reminds me of a certain TV show I adored as a five-year-old. I still remember the theme song for that. Anyone know what I mean?



I think I know what show you mean. It also kinda reminds me of Cars, except Cars has no human or animal life whatsoever.


----------



## wildjlady (Jan 29, 2013)

The first  item of interest is where these locomotives lived. They chose an area where there was a large coal and water supply, having chosen the southwest corner of Virginia which is not only part of the coalfields, but has an ample water supply through natural springs. However, these locomotives had to learn to make use of these resources. They had to build their own mine, and learn to clean and prepare the coal so it could be eaten. Then they had to filter and clean the water (water, in its natural form, containing dirt and minerals that cause trouble for a steam locomotive's boiler, in the way of mineral buildup and just plain making the locomotive sick.) Once they had mastered food and water, they could move on to other parts of living on their own.


----------



## Wanara009 (Jan 29, 2013)

wildjlady said:


> The first  item of interest is where these locomotives lived. They chose an area where there was a large coal and water supply, having chosen the southwest corner of Virginia which is not only part of the coalfields, but has an ample water supply through natural springs. However, these locomotives had to learn to make use of these resources. They had to build their own mine, and learn to clean and prepare the coal so it could be eaten. Then they had to filter and clean the water (water, in its natural form, containing dirt and minerals that cause trouble for a steam locomotive's boiler, in the way of mineral buildup and just plain making the locomotive sick.) Once they had mastered food and water, they could move on to other parts of living on their own.



Mining coal and carrying water from the reservoir to the filtration device is a very intensive task. Do everyone pitch in (like social spiders of today), divide the labour according to the physical traits of the engines (like ants or termite), or divide the labour by conscious choice (like human)? I could envision that smaller, more compact locomotive would be tasked with the coal-tunnel work while heavier locomotives goes around for the water or flattening the terrain for buildings.

I find the second idea (division of labour by caste separated by physical traits) work quite well for a race of self-sufficient mechanical being. I'd divide the race into 4 main castes: Gatherer, Soldier, Refiner, and Builder. Gatherers gather energy source (i.e.: coal, biomass to burn like firewood, etc) and raw materials (i.e.: iron ores, water). Soldier protect the colony. Refiners process the stuff gathered by Gatherers into its usable form. Builders create more individuals using the refined material or repairs broken/injured individuals.

Keep up the good work


----------



## wildjlady (Jan 30, 2013)

My community tends to split its work either by volunteer status or by size of locomotive. Like real railroads, who classified their engines for either passenger or freight work, or for yard switching(shunting). The passenger classes, usually female in my community, are usually charged with nursing sick locomotives or producing new locomotives, since they do have the power to produce offspring. They also will volunteer for other tasks if they are needed. The mine locomotives are usually the small switching engines, who have the important duty of providing food for the community. These little locomotives deliver coal to each part of the settlement, and a special group of these also act as messengers. The large locomotives act as builders, to clear land for houses and build water treatment plants and the like. The final group is the warrior class, whose duty is to defend the community. It is mostly composed of the large "builder caste" locomotives though the passenger engines also volunteer for this duty as well. The warriors are a permanent group though they can be expanded by volunteers if necessary. What is so interesting about this community is that these locomotives are so willing to help each other out that they will sometimes step beyond their caste to help another locomotive which is in need, something I know that would be intolerable in other communities. Since their goal is the survival of the entire community, that is why the locomotives are so willing to help each other like this.


----------



## psychotick (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi,

How do they make tracks? Or have they evolved beyond railroads? And what happens if they haven't when one's coming one way, anothers coming at him and there's only one track? Are there rules about who gives way to who?

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## wildjlady (Feb 4, 2013)

The locomotive community had only recently (in my stories) begun using tracks, as  earlier it reminded them of being enslaved to humans, and the loss they had experienced (having been shoved aside in favor of diesel engines.) They ran for many years on the ground, finding that they could run easier without use of sand for traction. The only change came when they started receiving coal cars for their mine, and they soon found out that it was much easier to run the cars along track then try to run them on the uneven ground. So, the larger locomotives, using what resembled a large rake, flattened out the land and laid ties and rail. The smaller locomotives just came in to spike the rail in place and make sure it was the correct gauge. As to movements, the locomotives, when shunting a line of coal cars, usually whistle at certain points as a signal to other locomotives that they are on the tracks. Other locomotives will usually keep the line clear, only moving cars onto ramps if they are to be shunted as well. Since there is very little movement of coal through the settlement, only for distribution of coal throughout the colony, there is little worry about traffic problems on the rail lines, and a train can usually progress through the lines without difficulty.


----------



## Sherman (Feb 4, 2013)

I recall our little RPG that we had.  My character there was a doctor that tended to the sick and the injured.  She specialized in boiler repair.


----------



## wildjlady (Feb 5, 2013)

Next I will tell you about the shelters these locomotives inhabit. They resemble the wigwams once used by Native Americans, though on a much larger scale. I'll let my character, Lady, tell you how these shelters are built:
"The basis on wild engine shelters is angles. Since logs (the usual materials in building shelters) cannot be made to form the large circles that are at the bases of these wigwams, they must be set in angles so a rough circle can be formed. The diameter of the shelter is usually 100 to 125 feet, made large so engines may enter with their tenders if necessary. The circle is laid out on the ground, and logs interlocked are set upon it, the angle changing as the circle narrows near the top. A hole is left at the top for a chimney, with a screen usually inserted to prevent entry of snow or rain. The logs are chinked with mud to remove cracks, and often interior rafters are built, to allow for drying laundry, hanging of coal-candles, and similar things. After the building of heating and cooking stoves, the shelter is finished."
The shelter has such a large diameter, keeping in mind the largest type of locomotive in the settlement, the A, is just over 121 feet in length, including tender. Coal-candles are made of bear grease and ground coal, and are the usual form of lighting in the shelters.


----------



## wildjlady (Feb 11, 2013)

The locomotives also have their own hospital, where sick and injured locomotives are cared for. They are also able to do surgery as well as rebuild badly injured locomotives. Also, there is something called the Tender Exchange, which rebuilds tenders and provides spare tenders for any engine who has a tender in for repairs. The female locomotives, usually of the streamline passenger types, act as nurses, though they also educate new and younger locomotives. It is felt that all locomotives must know how to read and write, for the benefit of the colony. They use the same alphabet we do, but have a different language which will be described in detail. Also, I will explain later the warrior class as well as what the engines use to entertain themselves.


----------



## wildjlady (Feb 12, 2013)

The warrior class are made up of mostly large freight locomotives, though the passenger type occasionally join as well. Charged with the defense of the colony, they are made up in several units, all using a certain color feather as their symbol. So, you have the Red Feather Unit, the Blue Feather Unit, and so on. Each unit patrols a certain section of the colony, all divided by compass direction. They train in a central camp, where they are taught maneuvers and how to handle weapons. Their weapons include spears, crossbows and slings, and have just learned the use of catapults. The recruits stay in the training camp for a year, before being sent to the unit bases for further training "in the field". They usually have a senior warrior as their mentor, and learn also the building of trenches, booby traps, and other defense construction. After the passage of another year, the new warrior is considered ready for regular service and is presented his unit feather as well as his weapons in a special ceremony. The warriors continue their duty for many years, and quite a few locomotives have been on duty for nearly fifty years, as they consider it a lifetime occupation.
Now for what the locomotives consider entertainment...


----------

